# 2007 Gibson GOTW #25 BFG Studio $1245 Toronto



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If this was local I'd own it by now!

Gibson Les Paul Studio (1 of 400) | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably a good idea in this day and age...

Don’t photograph your guitar with 9 other cases in the background. Depending on where you live, you’re just asking to get robbed.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Still available - damn.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks to @bgreenhouse who graciously agreed to assist with shipping, this is no longer available.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Soon to be coming to you...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------

